# Park footy re-edit



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Nice job, Max.

That cord element at 2:06 looks fun. I've only taken horses over cords (jumping perpendicular of course). Looks more difficult to slide a board on one!


----------



## kev711 (Feb 7, 2013)

sick edit.....and at my favorite park. Carinthia kicks ass!


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

EatRideSleep said:


> Nice job, Max.
> 
> That cord element at 2:06 looks fun. I've only taken horses over cords (jumping perpendicular of course). Looks more difficult to slide a board on one!


Thanks I appreciate it! It is very fun and sliding it isn't too hard as long as you don't go sideways. I tried to boardslide it once and ended up falling face first haha



kev711 said:


> sick edit.....and at my favorite park. Carinthia kicks ass!


Thanks man! And yep, best park on the east


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

nice edit; like the music choice.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

Nice work man, i don`t remember seeing the ender in the last video you posted.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

nice job man, looks good. when you gonna finish up with my prodigy child mile's edit? i wanna see what he's been throwing down this season.


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> nice job man, looks good. when you gonna finish up with my prodigy child mile's edit? i wanna see what he's been throwing down this season.


My computer is broken:'( Needs a huge RAM upgrade along with some other shit just to get Premiere to be able to open. Its been freezing when I open Firefox so I should look into what the problem is



Justin said:


> Nice work man, i don`t remember seeing the ender in the last video you posted.


I think it was also the ender in my normal edit...idk if thats the last video I posted though haha. Thanks though!



koi said:


> nice edit; like the music choice.


Thanks I appreciate it!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I turned it off, no dubstepz.

Seriously tho, lots of sick hardways and the one-footed in the middle is my fave.

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

The nose grab to tap on the kink was hella sexy too.


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> I turned it off, no dubstepz.
> 
> Seriously tho, lots of sick hardways and the one-footed in the middle is my fave.
> 
> ...


Thanks man much appreciated!


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

Bumping for the sake of boredom


----------

